
Ask HN: How much direct client interaction necessary for remote developers? - pythonbase
Recently joined a local team of developers working with a remote client. We are having twice a week remote meetings with the client where each developer updates the client about individual performance and shares next milestone etc.<p>Is this the right approach? Do each developer in a team (consisting of both senior and junior devs) have to directly interact with the client? Or, it is the job of Project Manager &#x2F; Team Lead?
======
CameronBarre
Face to face? None.

I've never met anyone I've worked with or work for at my current gig in person
and I am well over three years in on it.

There is no point in arguing that face to face time isn't beneficial though.

If it feels necessary/feasible/practical to meet your client in person, then
do it.

If it can be avoided and you work well together despite the distance, then
just roll with it.

